# Water Softener as Ice Melt. Opinions Needed QUICKLY!!!!



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

I need ice melt and I have to use Water Softener, the question is should I use the Coarse or pellets? Which is more efficient, I will be using in a push spreader.

I need the advice quickly!!!!

Thanks in advance

ussmileyflag


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Solar salt isn't Icemelt but will melt ice. Here that's is only thing is left everybody is out stock of everything else for walks. It works but works slower then icemelt but faster then rock salt


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

I used pellets the other day on a cpl resi and they worked ok, the pellets don't seem to dissolve all that well so I ended up busting them up as best as I could wich did make them more effective. After I was done I found an autoparts store that had half a pallet of ice melt left when I was getting parts for my truck. That was the only place I and apparently everyone else never thought to look for ice melt lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've used a few pallets of solar salt before with decent results. It's a product that's always available, our supplier charges the same price for 80lb bags of solar or rock salt, and if it doesn't get used up in spring I can use it at a few properties I own that have water softener units.
Think of it as a supplement that's easy to come by.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Here in Indianapolis most distributors are out of ice melt and rock salt altogether, some of the big box hardware stores have limited supply of salt/ice melt and solar salt available. walmart usually has solar salt as well at a reasonable price, 4.60 for 40# bags. never tried the big pellets, my tgs wouldnt agree with that. solar salt is basically the same thing as rock salt, just produced a different way, its all calcium cloride


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

if I was using a push spreader I would prefer solar salt over rock salt because it flows easier


----------



## OSCLandscaping (Nov 18, 2007)

indplstim;1775211 said:


> solar salt is basically the same thing as rock salt, just produced a different way, its all calcium cloride


No it is not all calcium chloride, it is all sodium chloride, big difference.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

yea.thats what I meant. ...its been a long winter


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

wish I could find some c.c.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Salt is salt, it will work. Water softener salt is just a cleaner grade of salt and more comsistantly sized (as opposed to our bulk salt which has stones, fines and coarse salt in it...

The last time we had a shortage in our area I was only salting one property, so I was still using bags. All I could get was the compressed salt pellets for softeners, but my ProFlo2 spread em like a champ! They were slooooooow to work at first but once traffic got to running over them they broke up and worked a whole lot better, did the trick for me!


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diamond-Crystal-Solar-Salt-40-lb-Extra-Coarse-Water-Softening-Salt-100012454/10017266972669

Is this what I should I buy? I NEED TO GO BUY SOON PLEASE HELP QUICKLY!!!!!

Thank you SO SO SO much!!!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

The bigger chunks most likely won't spread with a walk behind spreader and you will most likely have issues with a tailgate spreader as well. I would definitely try to get the smaller pieces so they will spread easily. If not you might be putting a guy in the back and having him throw salt by hand.

Michael


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Aura Lawns;1775346 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diamond-Crystal-Solar-Salt-40-lb-Extra-Coarse-Water-Softening-Salt-100012454/10017266972669
> 
> Is this what I should I buy? I NEED TO GO BUY SOON PLEASE HELP QUICKLY!!!!!
> 
> Thank you SO SO SO much!!!


That will work fine !! You can feel the size through the bag and there usually is a ripped bag on the bottom


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

CowboysLC_DE;1775439 said:


> The bigger chunks most likely won't spread with a walk behind spreader and you will most likely have issues with a tailgate spreader as well. I would definitely try to get the smaller pieces so they will spread easily. If not you might be putting a guy in the back and having him throw salt by hand.
> 
> Michael


Really ? Have you tried it ? I have, and it flows much nicer than bulk straight salt , treated salt. There are no fines in the bags and the size is very consistent , plus it's completely devoid of moisture due to the sealed bags.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Aura Lawns;1775346 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diamond-Crystal-Solar-Salt-40-lb-Extra-Coarse-Water-Softening-Salt-100012454/10017266972669
> 
> Is this what I should I buy? I NEED TO GO BUY SOON PLEASE HELP QUICKLY!!!!!
> 
> Thank you SO SO SO much!!!


Yes that's what you want


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CowboysLC_DE;1775439 said:


> The bigger chunks most likely won't spread with a walk behind spreader and you will most likely have issues with a tailgate spreader as well. I would definitely try to get the smaller pieces so they will spread easily. If not you might be putting a guy in the back and having him throw salt by hand.
> 
> Michael


You are thinking about pellets not solar salt
Solar salt is the size of icemelt and spreads better then rock salt in a push spreader or a tail gate spreader that has a auger


----------



## kthunter33 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've recently used the same stuff and it worked good. I was between solar salt and Urea but for the price I thought I'd give it a try and it worked fine. I had no problem with it spreading out of my walk behind spreader. I wish they would put rock salt in those bags. They seem to keep the moisture out better than any other bags.


----------



## OSCLandscaping (Nov 18, 2007)

indplstim;1775255 said:


> yea.thats what I meant. ...its been a long winter


Yes it has



indplstim;1775257 said:


> wish I could find some c.c.


So do I


----------

